

Why I'm Mad at Apple - sbaumgarten
http://sambaumgarten.me/2013/03/08/why-im-mad-at-apple-developer/

======
davidrudder
I'm not clear on what liability Apple would have for allowing a minor to
develop for their platform. Heck, how old were the Steves when they created
the platform?

~~~
sbaumgarten
They started working together in high school. Great point!

------
leephillips
Did you lie when you signed up for the developer program by claiming that you
were 18? Or did they just make up that rule after the fact?

~~~
sbaumgarten
I wasn't 100% honest. My dad signed up, just using my name.

------
sbaumgarten
Any input? Have you had any issues with Apple Developer in the past?

